# So tired of "Bill Creep"



## fudpucker (Jul 23, 2007)

I'm not sure why, but when I was with Dish (and even with Directv back years ago) my bill would be my bill, and it might go up a few bucks every couple of years but that was it.

I've only been with Directv (moved back from Dish) a short time, but it seems like every other month my bill is higher, and I have to call Directv to try to convince some CSR to help get it back down to a reasonable rate. It jumped up to $136, I talked to someone, got it down to $110, then a few months later it was $122, for a few months, then it just jumped up to $131 for my last bill. No premiums, etc. just my package and a Genie and two Minis.

The 2 or 3 year price guarantee from Dish is really, really looking nice right now.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

"Bill creep" is everywhere, not just with DirecTV.


----------



## camo (Apr 15, 2010)

I put Directv on suspend for now. Dish is cheaper for me by 50% mainly because they offer lower tier package along with better ale cart options with channels I actually watch vs Directv where the channels I wanted were always in the more expensive package. Dish is growing on me I'm getting use to the hopper with sling and actually started using the Dish anywhere which works very well.


----------



## fudpucker (Jul 23, 2007)

camo said:


> I put Directv on suspend for now. Dish is cheaper for me by 50% mainly because they offer lower tier package along with better ale cart options with channels I actually watch vs Directv where the channels I wanted were always in the more expensive package. Dish is growing on me I'm getting use to the hopper with sling and actually started using the Dish anywhere which works very well.


Yeah, I really miss the DishAnywhere. It's one of those things you don't think much about when you don't have it, then get used to using it and really miss it when you don't have it.

I get that price creep happens everywhere; I just never had to call Dish and bargain to get special discounts, etc. every few months to keep my price at a reasonable rate. You don't see those threads in the Dish forums. But that's probably part of the problem: if I DIDN'T call and try to get discounts (and it seems like everyone here has some kind of extra $x off per month) the standard price just wouldn't be acceptable. I thought when I did all my homework before switching to Directv my price would be comparable (albeit I had to drop from Dish 250 to DTV 200 to make it comparable.) But once the discounts ran out, it's much higher. Of course, we're all volunteers, no one forces us to buy from Directv (though the cost to switch before the contract is over is a barrier.)


----------



## PCampbell (Nov 18, 2006)

The good thing is TV is an option you can drop it.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

fudpucker said:


> I'm not sure why, but when I was with Dish (and even with Directv back years ago) my bill would be my bill, and it might go up a few bucks every couple of years but that was it.
> 
> I've only been with Directv (moved back from Dish) a short time, but it seems like every other month my bill is higher, and I have to call Directv to try to convince some CSR to help get it back down to a reasonable rate. It jumped up to $136, I talked to someone, got it down to $110, then a few months later it was $122, for a few months, then it just jumped up to $131 for my last bill. No premiums, etc. just my package and a Genie and two Minis.
> 
> The 2 or 3 year price guarantee from Dish is really, really looking nice right now.


So then they give you three years of increases all at once?


----------



## Gloria_Chavez (Aug 11, 2008)

RunnerFL said:


> "Bill creep" is everywhere, not just with DirecTV.


Not everywhere. Inflation is actually at well below 2%. So low, in fact, that the Federal Reserve has recently hinted that it may need to resort to negative rates.

PayTv inflation? Well above the target 2%. Why? In large part, because certain distributors made HUGE financial commitments to sports leagues.

Glance at Disney's stock price. Most successful movie ever (from a commercial standpoint) and its stock is trading near a 52-week low. Why? Concern over ESPN.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

dpeters11 said:


> So then they give you three years of increases all at once?


Yep! But so what? For 3 years you have a discounted, fixed price.

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

My DIRECTV bill is the same every month for one year (until my Feb bill which is my first bill with their 'yearly' price increases).

The only time it changes is when I make a programming change or a credit I was receiving expires.

If yours is changing 'every other month', and it isn't because of a programming change you made or a credit expiring, then there is a problem.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Gloria_Chavez said:


> Not everywhere. Inflation is actually at well below 2%. So low, in fact, that the Federal Reserve has recently hinted that it may need to resort to negative rates.
> 
> PayTv inflation? Well above the target 2%. Why? In large part, because certain distributors made HUGE financial commitments to sports leagues.
> 
> Glance at Disney's stock price. Most successful movie ever (from a commercial standpoint) and its stock is trading near a 52-week low. Why? Concern over ESPN.


Yeah, everywhere.... Every single bill I have goes up a little every year if not every quarter.


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

trh said:


> My DIRECTV bill is the same every month for one year (until my Feb bill which is my first bill with their 'yearly' price increases).
> 
> The only time it changes is when I make a programming change or a credit I was receiving expires.
> 
> If yours is changing 'every other month', and it isn't because of a programming change you made or a credit expiring, then there is a problem.


Or someone in your house is ordering VOD/PPV that you aren't aware of. lol


----------



## fudpucker (Jul 23, 2007)

dpeters11 said:


> So then they give you three years of increases all at once?


If they've had an increase every year, yeah. Which for me would mean my bill would be higher, after 3 years of significantly lower bills, bit probably still lower than if I was with Directv all that time. And no calling every 6 months trying to get a deal of some kind.

Again, I'm not stomping my feet and pitching a fit, just weary of my bill increases. So I'll probably switch back to Dish once my contract ends, go to the Hopper 3 and a couple of Joey 4Ks, format my current 3T ext. HDD I'm using with the Genie and add it on to the Hopper (with the Dish system, an external drive adds on and is not a replacement for the internal drive.) I'll give up Sunday Ticket, which is why I moved to Directv from Dish, but I think that's no longer a good enough reason for me to stay. Neither provider is "perfect" - I've had both for extended times.

But speaking with Dish, they'll give me a Hopper 3 and a couple of Joeys, the comparable 200 channel package will be $64.99 per month, no regional sports fee or HD fee, etc. $15 per month DVR fee + $7 each for the two Joeys. So total of $93.99 per month guaranteed for 3 years vs my $136 per month right bow for the same with Directv. With a discount per month I had to bargain for - without that it will be over $140 per month. Oh, and I pay $7.99 per month for Netflix, Dish will give me that for free for a year (and it's integrated into the Hopper system.) So another 8 bucks, so the equivilent of $85 per month vs. $136 per month (assuming I can call and get them to keep giving me a monthly discount.) Guaranteed for 3 years.

I hadn't really said it out loud, but writing all that down, and i think it's time to truly find out when my contract ends.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Or just pay your etf if you dislike DirecTV that much. But you could also call and figure out why it's increase and maybe get it lower to dishes prices too... Either way you are playing a game. Might as well give the first one a chance if it lets you deal with less installations and keep Sunday ticket.


----------



## fudpucker (Jul 23, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> Or just pay your etf if you dislike DirecTV that much. But you could also call and figure out why it's increase and maybe get it lower to dishes prices too... Either way you are playing a game. Might as well give the first one a chance if it lets you deal with less installations and keep Sunday ticket.


I was happy with Directv from 1995 to 2009, just switched back right before the 2014 NFL season. Overall, I don't hate Directv, I'm pretty pragmatic and realistic. I did like the DIsh interface and software better in a lot of ways but I can live with either (in contrast, I don't think I could live with any of the cable TV options I've seen.)

I did some more digging, it's just a matter of having to call Directv and get them to give me some monthly discounts to be able to be even close to the Dish pricing, and then they fall off (even though they say it will be for a year, they drop off earlier. Then I see an unexpected increase, So I call. I might get a good CSR but I've usually had to call a couple of tiimes. This has happened twice in the last 15 months. Then the increase they announced, but mine was larger than what my email said it would be. Another call.

I don't think there's any way they are going to drop my $140 bill to $93 and certainly not guarantee it for 3 years! The guy who dropped it to $122 (which lasted about 3 months) acted like he'd really gone out of his way to help. But the bottom line is that it is just really hard for Directv to match a price like that. Then it is a question of the hassle of switching (which honestly is no big deal to me as I'm familiar with both providers, just need to get rid of our backlog of recorded stuff!) I do need to check my contract end date (for real, not to just get a retention CSR! LOL!)


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Obviously PayTV bills go up every year. And well ahead of cost of living. Ultimately unsustainable, yet until the killer technology appears, it will continue. And I understand this, it doesn't surprise me, nor really feel like bill "creep" to me--simple inflation. 

What does fall into the bill creep category for me is the extra fees. Originally there wasn't a DVR fee nor an HD fee. And they were grandfathered for a long time. Now they are extra fees added to the bill. (And also increasing from time to time.)

Anyone else remember how DIRECTV's ads used to mock Dish for the many fees? Sigh...

Peace,
Tom


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Yep, I remember Tom. I just did a comparison between my current Xfinity bill, the Dish 3yr thing, and DirecTv. With both satellite services, for the few channels I watch (mainly sports channels), I need the highest package, where on Xfinity, they are all included in the second from the bottom package (probably since two of them are owned my NBC), so for one DVR and one extra room, Dish would be $20 more a month, and Directv would be about $30 more a month. My only complaint with Xfinity is they keep screwing up my bill (even tho I havent changed anything) and then expect me to pay the wrong bill on the promise of a credit the following month, which turned out to be ANOTHER wrong bill with the same charge and now want me to pay both wrong charges on a promise of a double credit the NEXT month. About to turn it off altogether and go with the new mega tuner Hopper4K, or turn my old trusty HR24 and H24 back on and pay the extra money just to get my bill right.


----------



## inhd40 (Jan 26, 2013)

I had the Xtra package with no premiums and an HR 34 and two clients. My bill had climbed to 133 dollars. I finally had enough and dropped down to the select package. I have not and will not call and beg for discounts or threaten to walk. Give me your best price and I will give you my business. It's still too expensive for what I am getting but waiting on other options that may open up soon. I would switch to Dish right now but don't want to get locked in for 2 years until I find out if other options will materialize. Either way I will be done with DTV in 3 months or so.


----------



## coconut13 (Apr 14, 2013)

inhd40 said:


> I had the Xtra package with no premiums and an HR 34 and two clients. My bill had climbed to 133 dollars. I finally had enough and dropped down to the select package. I have not and will not call and beg for discounts or threaten to walk. Give me your best price and I will give you my business. It's still too expensive for what I am getting but waiting on other options that may open up soon. I would switch to Dish right now but don't want to get locked in for 2 years until I find out if other options will materialize. Either way I will be done with DTV in 3 months or so.


I have been with D* since the start in my area (9-10-1994). They are always pretty good to me. I don't "beg" for discounts. I just give them some facts. Facts like, "I've helped build your company in the last 21 years by spending $22,000 in programming fees". Or "My current bill without any discounts is $121.60. I can get DISH for $40-50 on a new customer, So I want my bill in the $80 area". Or " I've never played the switch every 2 years between companies, saving D* money by not having the hassle of all the disconnects and re-hookups". I just had some discounts run out, and D* gave me $25 for 12 months and $15 for 15 month discounts. This lowers my bill to $78.85. $42.75 in discounts with the tax discount included. Plus I've had free Sunday Ticket MAX for the last 3 years and Showtime free for 4 months every year. So in summation, for a 2 DVR setup (HR24 and44) my bill with the Xtra package, Sunday Ticket Max and 4 months of Showtime is $78.85 per month, until at least Feb. 2017. I told them I was willing to stay if my bill was in the $80 area and they were willing to make that happen.


----------



## HarleyD (Aug 31, 2006)

Ale cart?












camo said:


> I put Directv on suspend for now. Dish is cheaper for me by 50% mainly because they offer lower tier package along with better *ale cart *options with channels I actually watch vs Directv where the channels I wanted were always in the more expensive package. Dish is growing on me I'm getting use to the hopper with sling and actually started using the Dish anywhere which works very well.


----------



## inhd40 (Jan 26, 2013)

coconut13 said:


> I have been with D* since the start in my area (9-10-1994). They are always pretty good to me. I don't "beg" for discounts. I just give them some facts. Facts like, "I've helped build your company in the last 21 years by spending $22,000 in programming fees". Or "My current bill without any discounts is $121.60. I can get DISH for $40-50 on a new customer, So I want my bill in the $80 area". Or " I've never played the switch every 2 years between companies, saving D* money by not having the hassle of all the disconnects and re-hookups". I just had some discounts run out, and D* gave me $25 for 12 months and $15 for 15 month discounts. This lowers my bill to $78.85. $42.75 in discounts with the tax discount included. Plus I've had free Sunday Ticket MAX for the last 3 years and Showtime free for 4 months every year. So in summation, for a 2 DVR setup (HR24 and44) my bill with the Xtra package, Sunday Ticket Max and 4 months of Showtime is $78.85 per month, until at least Feb. 2017. I told them I was willing to stay if my bill was in the $80 area and they were willing to make that happen.


Whatever makes you happy I guess. They are still making a profit off you. They are not going to keep you as a customer at a loss. So what does that tell me? They are screwing everyone hard who doesn't play the call in every few months and play the csr roulette game or threaten to leave. Not for me. I am not judging anyone one way or the other.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

fudpucker said:


> I did some more digging, it's just a matter of having to call Directv and get them to give me some monthly discounts to be able to be even close to the Dish pricing, and then they fall off (even though they say it will be for a year, they drop off earlier. Then I see an unexpected increase, So I call. I might get a good CSR but I've usually had to call a couple of tiimes. This has happened twice in the last 15 months. Then the increase they announced, but mine was larger than what my email said it would be. Another call.


Question: What shows up on your bills when you get these credits? I currently have a $20 per month credit for 12 months. On my monthly bill it says:



> *Other Discounts*
> 8. Save $20 for 12 months (6 of 12). -20.00


So I know this expires in August and I my bill will go up by $20 in September (pending any programming changes I might make at that time).

Don't you get the same credit/"Other Discounts" statements on your bills?


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

HarleyD said:


> Ale cart?


I'll take an Ale cart!


----------



## fudpucker (Jul 23, 2007)

trh said:


> Question: What shows up on your bills when you get these credits? I currently have a $20 per month credit for 12 months. On my monthly bill it says:
> 
> So I know this expires in August and I my bill will go up by $20 in September (pending any programming changes I might make at that time).
> 
> Don't you get the same credit/"Other Discounts" statements on your bills?


I had one of those, though smaller (i believe it was $10/month.) I was told it was for a year, then looked and saw it dropped off after 6 months.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Well mine has a count-down each month and if you have a bill that says your $10 credit is good for 12 months but dropped off after only 6, you've got a good argument. My experiences have been that once the credit is in their system, it doesn't drop off until the appropriate month. And that is one thing (of several), that I like about the new billing format. You can see the credits and their length.


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

RunnerFL said:


> RunnerFL, on 13 Feb 2016 - 09:49 AM, said:
> 
> "Bill creep" is everywhere, not just with DirecTV.


I think he meant month to month, not a hike once a year. My DirecTV bill changes almost every month -- +/- $5 max. Not really sure why LOL. I do play the discount / credit game a lot, so that might explain it, but all my promos are locked in for 8 - 12 more months, so I shouldn't see excessive bill movement.


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

camo said:


> camo, on 13 Feb 2016 - 09:49 AM, said:
> 
> I put Directv on suspend for now. Dish is cheaper for me by 50% mainly because they offer lower tier package along with better ale cart options with channels I actually watch vs Directv where the channels I wanted were always in the more expensive package. Dish is growing on me I'm getting use to the hopper with sling and actually started using the Dish anywhere which works very well.


Dish works out to be cheaper for me too and without all the CSR games which are becoming a bigger PITA since every time you call in for anything now a days, the CSR tries to hard up sell you before they answer your question.


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

lparsons21 said:


> lparsons21, on 13 Feb 2016 - 11:01 AM, said:
> 
> Yep! But so what? For 3 years you have a discounted, fixed price.
> 
> Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


I'd rather go up $5 / yr for 3 yrs then $15 in 1 yr. It's ALMOST the same, but not exactly, but just feels less painful .


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

SledgeHammer said:


> I'd rather go up $5 / yr for 3 yrs then $15 in 1 yr. It's ALMOST the same, but not exactly, but just feels less painful .


Well I suppose that could be the way some feel, but do the actual math...
Under your way of seeing things, you give them $60 more in the 2nd year and $120 more in the third year. Total $180.

But really, would you not be negotiating something off at the start of the 4th year? Or switching?

Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

inhd40 said:


> inhd40, on 14 Feb 2016 - 07:17 AM, said:
> 
> I had the Xtra package with no premiums and an HR 34 and two clients. My bill had climbed to 133 dollars. I finally had enough and dropped down to the select package. *I have not and will not call and beg for discounts or threaten to walk. Give me your best price and I will give you my business.* It's still too expensive for what I am getting but waiting on other options that may open up soon. I would switch to Dish right now but don't want to get locked in for 2 years until I find out if other options will materialize. Either way I will be done with DTV in 3 months or so.


That's why your bill is $133. Now you have a crappy package to boot. It's not calling in and "begging" for discounts. It's called *negotiating*. When you buy your cars, do you pay full sticker? If so, remind me to call you when I sell my cars . If not, what's the diff? Did you "beg" the dealer to give you discounts? No, you *negotiated* the price.

I don't call up and say "please give me discounts! pretty please? or I'll cancel my service on the spot!"...

No, I call up and say Dish is offering the same package for this price, I've been with DirecTV since 2002 and my account has a 4+ out of 5 rating, can you match it? They usually match it and then some. I'm on Preferred Xtra right now with a single DVR and my bill is only $56.51/mo. If I didn't call and "beg" for discounts, it would be $105 - $110.

So yeah, I have a good job that pays me well, so +/- $50 isn't going to make or break me, but I don't like being price gouged or have bogus fees slapped on me. Its the principal. I watch 0 sports, so I found a $3.50/mo RSN fee an insult even though who cares about $3.50/mo? When DirecTV came out with a package that dropped the RSN fee, I jumped on it.

At the end of the day, sorry, but DirecTV is a huge rip off if you pay full sticker.

I'm not expecting the service for free, and my bill is only that low because DirecTV kinda screwed up when I called them last time and that's their fault, but I'd say "fair price" for a single TV set up in my opinion (without movie channels) is $70 to $80. Not $105 - $110. I have been "happily" paying $70 to $80 / mo for my service for YEARS now...

I recently switched all my services around (phone, cable, internet, tv) and adjusted packages, etc. It was during that process that DirecTV gave me the extra discount. I also got better packages all around and got various freebies thrown in.

No begging involved .


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

lparsons21 said:


> lparsons21, on 15 Feb 2016 - 12:10 PM, said:
> 
> Well I suppose that could be the way some feel, but do the actual math...
> Under your way of seeing things, you give them $60 more in the 2nd year and $120 more in the third year. Total $180.
> ...


The "actual math" is hard to do because you really have to take it as a percentage of your salary and take other factors into account like inflation, what you can do with the money instead, raises, etc. But its probably almost exactly the same .

You can't really negotiate with DirecTV if you are under contract.

I negotiate 1 yr promos with DirecTV once a year, sometimes they don't even want me to sign a new contract, but when they do, its for the 1 yr of the promos I get. My bill has been in the $70 to $80 range for as long as I remember, so I've essentially got a "price lock" on it . This year I did even better and got it down to $56  due to a DirecTV screw up.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Whatever makes you think you can't negotiate wit D* or E* while under contract? I've done it on numerous times with both.


Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## inhd40 (Jan 26, 2013)

SledgeHammer said:


> That's why your bill is $133. Now you have a crappy package to boot. It's not calling in and "begging" for discounts. It's called *negotiating*. When you buy your cars, do you pay full sticker? If so, remind me to call you when I sell my cars . If not, what's the diff? Did you "beg" the dealer to give you discounts? No, you *negotiated* the price.
> 
> I don't call up and say "please give me discounts! pretty please? or I'll cancel my service on the spot!"...
> 
> ...


No Sledge, I don't haggle, even on cars. I buy a year or two old and research it to see if it's reasonable. If it is I buy, if it's not I don't go back. I haven't liked the way DTV does business since I got it again. Not saying Dish is much better but at least you don't have to call in continuously to get your bill down to what it ought to be. Different stroke for different folks. I don't deny that I swim against the current.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

SledgeHammer said:


> I think he meant month to month, not a hike once a year. My DirecTV bill changes almost every month -- +/- $5 max. Not really sure why LOL. I do play the discount / credit game a lot, so that might explain it, but all my promos are locked in for 8 - 12 more months, so I shouldn't see excessive bill movement.


I wonder if you have taxes that are affecting the exact bill monthly. One moth may have a few more days than another and cause your taxes to fluctuate just enough to seem odd.


----------



## fudpucker (Jul 23, 2007)

SledgeHammer said:


> I'd rather go up $5 / yr for 3 yrs then $15 in 1 yr. It's ALMOST the same, but not exactly, but just feels less painful .


Except in those 3 years I'd be paying 40 or $50 per month less. For 360 months. So I'm not real worried about whether the price at the end of those 3 years is a fe bucks more (and who knows what will be available then.)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## ejbvt (Aug 14, 2011)

Wow. My brain hurts... You drop a package, lose the majority of the channels, over a $3.50 fee?!?! That doesn't make sense. 
You won't call to negotiate discounts and are proud of the fact that you overpay for TV and cars?!?! Nothing on this thread is logical.
The listed prices are just that and are meant to be negotiated. If you don't ask if they have AAA, military, etc discounts, they're not going to give them to you. If they didn't want you to ask for the discount, they wouldn't partner with the other company to offer the promotion. 

Every bill I have fluctuates a few dollars every month. Every budget is different so $5/month for 3 years works for some and $15/month for 1 year is better for others. "I don't watch sports so I will admittedly overpay to prove a point to no one." Stop it. We ALL pay for crap we don't want. I don't have whole-home (since I have just one receiver) but my old-style pricing has me paying for it. Maybe I should delete all my recordings and go to a H25 to prove a point.


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

ejbvt said:


> Wow. My brain hurts... You drop a package, lose the majority of the channels, over a $3.50 fee?!?! That doesn't make sense.
> You won't call to negotiate discounts and are proud of the fact that you overpay for TV and cars?!?! Nothing on this thread is logical.
> The listed prices are just that and are meant to be negotiated. If you don't ask if they have AAA, military, etc discounts, they're not going to give them to you. If they didn't want you to ask for the discount, they wouldn't partner with the other company to offer the promotion.
> 
> Every bill I have fluctuates a few dollars every month. Every budget is different so $5/month for 3 years works for some and $15/month for 1 year is better for others. "I don't watch sports so I will admittedly overpay to prove a point to no one." Stop it. We ALL pay for crap we don't want. I don't have whole-home (since I have just one receiver) but my old-style pricing has me paying for it. Maybe I should delete all my recordings and go to a H25 to prove a point.


I think you mixed up a few of the replies . I was the one who switched packages over the $3.50 RSN fee. I did not lose any channels in the process. I switched from Total Choice Xtra Classic to Preferred Xtra. They are identical packages except you lose a few sports channels. I don't watch sports, so I could care less about the sports channels I lost. I didn't lose any channels I care about.

The OP was the one who stated he refuses to negotiate on anything and dropped to a very restricted package. I negotiate on everything .

Also, not sure where you brought WHDVR into things, but for the record, yes, I am a single TV household and so I have a single DVR (an HR24). I have legacy billing, so I don't have WHDVR turned on. Yeah, I save $3 on leaving it off. No biggie. I don't care about $3/mo, but I'd certainly rather save $3 then spend an extra $3 for a feature I can't use. Who wouldn't? I have kept my HR24 until now as I really have zero reason to move to the Genie. What for? I don't need the extra tuners right now and there is no 4K content. When 4K content becomes available, yeah, I'll probably have to upgrade to the Genie. However, I would not do it with the current hardware. I will wait for a 4K Genie Server (or switch to a different provider that has one). Under the current setup, you are required to pay for 2 outlets plus activate WHDVR. I'm sure DirecTV will impose a 4K fee similar to the HD fee. So I'd expect that would raise my bill at least $20 a month. $3 for WHDVR, $7 for a second outlet (due to the current hardware limitations), plus a $10 4K fee.

If I am able to keep my bill @ $56 a month for my HD setup, but add $20 for 4K, that would bring me up to $76 which I'd be OK with, but if the 2nd promo drops off and my bill goes back up to $80ish, I don't think I'd be willing to go to a $100 for 4K. Would have to see how the 4K content looks like.


----------



## sangs (Apr 2, 2008)

Thought this thread was about Cosby at first glance.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

sangs said:


> Thought this thread was about Cosby at first glance.


Wouldn't that be "creepy Bill"?

It would be like the DIRECTV commercials ... except the real Bill Cosby would have cable and the DIRECTV Bill Cosby would be the one who was the man we thought he was.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

I assume that since the title of this thread just says "Bill Creep" and not specific to a company that Auto Insurance is ok to throw in here.

I got my bill from GEICO for 6 months on 2 cars with full coverage on them. It had now Creeped up to $953. I remembered that it was not long ago that it was under $600.
I got on my computer and went to the Progressive Auto insurance site and filled in all my info. It came up with 3 configurations for choices to be made and all of them were at least $200 less than I was paying. I chose the middle of the road one and then increased 1 line of coverage to the next level. This made my choice be $686.
I then called GEICO and asked them why my bill had gone up so much in the last few years. As usual she told me that everything was going up. I then told her what I had done. She wanted to transfer me to a specialist to see what they could do for me. I declined and told her I would probably switch after I got over being mad about this.
A couple of hours went by and I got a call from the specialist. I told him I really was not interested that they should not have gone up that much on my bill.
He told me that they were getting their butt kicked in Texas and he would appreciate at least going over the policy. He said they had a new plan for Texas and he was certain I would like it.
We went thru what I wanted line by line and increased the 1 line like I had in the Progressive policy.
He then gave me a quote of $528.30. Are you kidding me, from $953 to $528.30. Is that an introductory or special offer that will jump like TV service, internet and phone bills do all the time. He said it is not.
Since I have been with them for 19 years and they were very good to me in the wreck I had several years ago I am going to stay with them.

I urge each of you to not be complacent and just accept the bill you are sent and ask what the company ( any ) can do to get you the same thing for a lesser price. It is the easiest money you will ever make.


----------



## rmmccann (Apr 16, 2012)

jimmie57 said:


> I assume that since the title of this thread just says "Bill Creep" and not specific to a company that Auto Insurance is ok to throw in here.
> 
> I got my bill from GEICO for 6 months on 2 cars with full coverage on them. It had now Creeped up to $953. I remembered that it was not long ago that it was under $600.
> I got on my computer and went to the Progressive Auto insurance site and filled in all my info. It came up with 3 configurations for choices to be made and all of them were at least $200 less than I was paying. I chose the middle of the road one and then increased 1 line of coverage to the next level. This made my choice be $686.
> ...


With the notable exceptions of death and taxes, everything in life is negotiable.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

rmmccann said:


> With the notable exceptions of death and taxes, everything in life is negotiable.


2 outfits I pay are not also, the Natural Gas and the Water bills.


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

jimmie57 said:


> 2 outfits I pay are not also, the Natural Gas and the Water bills.


Electric, water, gas, trash, etc. I don't think would negotiate. I had a POTS landline with AT&T and they raised the rates to $42/mo :rotfl: , and would only offer me a $6 discount. I switched over to Cox digital phone and it was like $16 or so and some taxes which I'm not sure what they are yet as I haven't gotten a stable bill yet since I just made the change last month.

Also was getting the local newspaper up until a few years ago, they kept raising the rates to the point where I think it was like $10/week. I called to try to negotiate it down and they would not negotiate even 1c. So I figured I didn't really need the paper, it was more of a nostalgia thing and told them I wanted to cancel. She didn't even argue and cancelled. To this day, I still get various telemarketing calls from them trying to get me to come back and offering me the paper at such a steep discount that they are pretty much paying me LOL. Guess it finally dawned on them that its 2016 and who really reads a paper anymore? Seriously, the offer was for like $10 for 3 months. I ask,"you mean just sundays" and the lady says "No, thats 7 day delivery!" so I ask "but you wanted $10/week a few years ago, now you only want .83c a week?" LOL...


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

rmmccann said:


> With the notable exceptions of death and taxes, everything in life is negotiable.


The details can be adjusted ... many hope their healthy lifestyle will delay death. When the inevitable happens one can choose (pre-plan or instruct your loved ones) many details. I bought my burial plot 25 years ago. There are some that do a very good job avoiding the taxes thing.

Some things are harder to negotiate ... the cost of getting a better deal (such as moving to an area with lower taxes or better electric/gas rates) can affect the better deal. Most negotiation I have seen involves making choices. If there is no choice available it is harder to negotiate.


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

sangs said:


> Thought this thread was about Cosby at first glance.





James Long said:


> Wouldn't that be "creepy Bill"?
> 
> It would be like the DIRECTV commercials ... except the real Bill Cosby would have cable and the DIRECTV Bill Cosby would be the one who was the man we thought he was.


Or perhaps another prominent figure. Does really seem to stand out from the thread title list...


----------



## HarleyD (Aug 31, 2006)

rmmccann said:


> With the notable exceptions of death and taxes, everything in life is negotiable.


Right.

Remind me not to get in line behind you at the store. I've got a real big picture of you "negotiating" a better price on a cartful of merchandise.


----------



## rmmccann (Apr 16, 2012)

James Long said:


> The details can be adjusted ... many hope their healthy lifestyle will delay death. When the inevitable happens one can choose (pre-plan or instruct your loved ones) many details. I bought my burial plot 25 years ago. There are some that do a very good job avoiding the taxes thing.
> 
> Some things are harder to negotiate ... the cost of getting a better deal (such as moving to an area with lower taxes or better electric/gas rates) can affect the better deal. Most negotiation I have seen involves making choices. If there is no choice available it is harder to negotiate.


I guess my point was the inevitability of them - you will die and you will pay taxes. You can live a healthy lifestyle and avoid risk, yet still die after getting struck by a bus, a stray bullet, or a sudden illness. As for tax loopholes - in most cases these are out of the reach of "regular" people and even the super-wealthy are still subjected to whatever their sales tax or capital gains tax rates are.



HarleyD said:


> Right.
> 
> Remind me not to get in line behind you at the store. I've got a real big picture of you "negotiating" a better price on a cartful of merchandise.


You've never utilized a price-match guarantee in your life? How about a coupon?

For what it's worth, I'm not saying that just because something CAN be negotiated means it SHOULD be.


----------



## HarleyD (Aug 31, 2006)

rmmccann said:


> You've never utilized a price-match guarantee in your life? How about a coupon?
> 
> For what it's worth, I'm not saying that just because something CAN be negotiated means it SHOULD be.


Sure, the terms of which were clearly defined in tiny print and completely non-negotiable.


----------



## rmmccann (Apr 16, 2012)

HarleyD said:


> Sure, the terms of which were clearly defined in tiny print and completely non-negotiable.


In the coupon scenario - the next guy doesn't get the same deal unless he has the coupon, so you've "negotiated" a lower price through the terms set out in the coupon. Same with the price match guarantee - if you do the legwork and find something that fits within the guidelines, you'll get the price match that the next person may not. It's exactly the same as what's being done with DirecTV. The reps have a list of predefined discounts they can offer you - you're just asking for the coupons. I guess it depends on how absolute you want to be with the definition of negotiate.

Regardless, I think the whole point of this discussion is that bill creep is in everything, but there are means at which you can offset those charges if you decide to do so. Others just opt to pay the face value.


----------



## HarleyD (Aug 31, 2006)

Fair enough. I'd probably call that shopping...which I do exhaustively to find the best price before I buy...but as you said it's a matter of definitions.

I'm not one to split hairs over meaningless semantics. :righton:

In fact, you could say I'm Anti-Semantic.


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

HarleyD said:


> HarleyD, on 17 Feb 2016 - 11:40 AM, said:
> 
> Fair enough. I'd probably call that shopping...which I do exhaustively to find the best price before I buy...but as you said it's a matter of definitions.
> 
> ...


So you'll surf the net for 15mins to save $20 on an SSD drive for example, but you wouldn't call in for 15mins and get $20/mo off your DirecTV bill? Both are 15mins, but since the DirecTV promo would be for 12 months, you'd only have saved $20 on your SSD, but $240 on your DirecTV bill for the same exact amount of work.

Getting $20/mo off your bill is pretty standard and a no-brainer. If you want to really push the envelope, I'm saving about 53% off sticker right now. About $50/mo.

Its the same thing when you buy online from a retailer... do you ignore the textbox that asks for your promo code, or do you google "whatever promo code 2016" and put that in?

Same thing here... you are just asking DirecTV for the promo code.

Hell, I just upgraded my internet service from 50Mbps to 100Mbps and for the first month or two, THEY are paying ME to use the service. Granted, that's not normal, there are a bunch of service credits due to the service not working right for 2 or 3 weeks. And of course there is some promo pricing involved there too .


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

rmmccann said:


> rmmccann, on 17 Feb 2016 - 09:08 AM, said:
> 
> As for tax loopholes - in most cases these are out of the reach of "regular" people and even the super-wealthy are still subjected to whatever their sales tax or capital gains tax rates are.


Wesley Snipes would have something to say about that :rotfl: .

Granted they caught on to him, but still...


----------



## HarleyD (Aug 31, 2006)

SledgeHammer said:


> So you'll surf the net for 15mins to save $20 on an SSD drive for example, but you wouldn't call in for 15mins and get $20/mo off your DirecTV bill? Both are 15mins, but since the DirecTV promo would be for 12 months, you'd only have saved $20 on your SSD, but $240 on your DirecTV bill for the same exact amount of work.
> 
> Getting $20/mo off your bill is pretty standard and a no-brainer. If you want to really push the envelope, I'm saving about 53% off sticker right now. About $50/mo.
> 
> ...


Actually in the course of my normal interactions with DirecTV I am routinely offered discounts.

I have not ever called in for the purpose of requesting them though. The closest I ever came was writing to the office of the president a few years back to protest having to buy the inflated Sunday Ticket Max package just to get the HD feeds. I was given the Max upgrade for free.

For example I've called because a DVR bricked, and by the time I got off the phone I was getting a $10 HD credit for 24 months, a $5 loyalty discount for 24 months, free HBO/Showtime/Encore for 90 days and another $10 credit for something I can't readily recall...and the replacement DVR. I'm pretty sure that wouldn't have happened if I regularly called and solicited discounts.

I'm frugal, however asking for discounts and freebies is not in my nature. I'll accept them when offered, but I don't go looking for them. I regard them as a gift, a reward and a bonus when I get them.

But I'm not a haggler. It's just not in me.










If I think you are being fair with me I'll buy from you. If not, I go elsewhere.


----------



## Barcthespark (Dec 16, 2007)

Bill creep attacked me today when D* added a $2 Regional Sports Fee to my bill. :nono2:


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

Barcthespark said:


> Barcthespark, on 18 Feb 2016 - 4:04 PM, said:
> 
> Bill creep attacked me today when D* added a $2 Regional Sports Fee to my bill. :nono2:


There is a "secret" package that does away with the RSN fee. It's called Preferred Xtra. It's the equivalent of Total Choice Plus, Choice Xtra Classic, etc. It's the mid level package. Judging by your avatar you watch sports... you do lose 1 or 2 sports channels. I seem to remember I lost the CBS Sports West Coast feed or something like that. 221 I believe. I only watched one show on there that I now watch online, so no biggie. You have to call in about the package though, its not documented or available through the website (at least when I switched over to it).


----------



## Barcthespark (Dec 16, 2007)

SledgeHammer said:


> There is a "secret" package that does away with the RSN fee. It's called Preferred Xtra. It's the equivalent of Total Choice Plus, Choice Xtra Classic, etc. It's the mid level package. Judging by your avatar you watch sports... you do lose 1 or 2 sports channels. I seem to remember I lost the CBS Sports West Coast feed or something like that. 221 I believe. I only watched one show on there that I now watch online, so no biggie. You have to call in about the package though, its not documented or available through the website (at least when I switched over to it).


I currently have the XTRA package and this is the first time I've had a regional sports fee. I've been with D* since June 1997, but my latest contract is up in April. Once my contract is up I plan to switch to Charter so I can get their new customer, no contract deal. If for some reason I don't like Charter I can always wait a few months and go back to D* and get their new customer deal.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Barcthespark said:


> I currently have the XTRA package and this is the first time I've had a regional sports fee. I've been with D* since June 1997, but my latest contract is up in April. Once my contract is up I plan to switch to Charter so I can get their new customer, no contract deal. If for some reason I don't like Charter I can always wait a few months and go back to D* and get their new customer deal.


We just got a fee this month as well, and our RSN isn't even full time HD.


----------



## Barcthespark (Dec 16, 2007)

dpeters11 said:


> We just got a fee this month as well, and our RSN isn't even full time HD.


That really sucks. There is no excuse for a part-time HD sports channel in 2016.


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

Well, managed to avoid the RSN "fee" 'till the latest bill. All included tax, RSN and price hikes is almost 9 and a half percent. Wasn't sure there'd be RSN fee with the sports pack (premiere) but I guess there is, now.

This is certainly _more_ than "creep!" Oh, well...

Nice to have a place to "grumble,"


----------



## onan38 (Jul 17, 2008)

Can someone tell me what #3 means? I have never had whole home if that what that means.



DIRECTV Equipment Services



3.

Watch DIRECTV on Multiple TVs

7.00



2 TVs at $7; Save $7 off 1st TV





4.

Advanced Receiver Service - HD

10.00



5.

Advanced Receiver Service - DVR

10.00


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

onan38 said:


> Can someone tell me what #3 means? I have never had whole home if that what that means.
> 
> DIRECTV Equipment Services
> 
> ...


You're paying $7 for each tv/DIRECTV hookup you have but you're getting a credit for the first TV. And from your other two items, you're also paying for HD and DVR service (those are per account charges).


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

Delroy E Walleye said:


> Well, managed to avoid the RSN "fee" 'till the latest bill. All included tax, RSN and price hikes is almost *9 and a half percent.* Wasn't sure there'd be RSN fee with the sports pack (premiere) but I guess there is, now.
> 
> This is certainly _more_ than "creep!" Oh, well...
> 
> Nice to have a place to "grumble,"


Whoops. I got the math upside-down. In reality it's closer to *five* percent. Still a little more than creep, though.


----------



## etexlady (Oct 22, 2007)

Jebus, my current bill, due in March, is $212! Last month's bill was $190. That's more than "bill creep" IMO. I really don't want to switch to Dish and certainly not my cable provider, Suddenlink, but Dish's current offer of a 3 year price guarantee is extremely tempting. I'll have to run some numbers and see if it's enough to push me over to Dish.


----------



## dualsub2006 (Aug 29, 2007)

I had a discount that expired in December, something else that ran out in January and then the price increase - my bill ran out to $215 a month. 

Add $80 a month for awful TWC Internet and $295 was just too much. 

1Gbps fiber and all channels I had minus Starz for $170. 

The equipment isn't as nice, and the UI lacks compared to D* but for the 1 year price lock and $230 after I'll be happy to play the new customer game every year if I have too. 

No more contracts. Ever. 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

If you switch back and forth you'll have contracts.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

etexlady said:


> Jebus, my current bill, due in March, is $212! Last month's bill was $190. That's more than "bill creep" IMO. I really don't want to switch to Dish and certainly not my cable provider, Suddenlink, but Dish's current offer of a 3 year price guarantee is extremely tempting. I'll have to run some numbers and see if it's enough to push me over to Dish.


Did you compare the two bills yet and see why it jumped that much? Sounds like more than just the price increase.


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

Jesus... what kind of setups do you guys have where you are paying $200+ / mo just for DirecTV? A single TV setup with ZERO promos is $105ish with Preferred Xtra and extra outlets are, what, $7/mo now? Nobody has 10+ outlets! (except maybe Rich ). Even if you add all the movie channels, that can't add up to an extra $100+ a month.

You guys must be doing the top package + Sunday Ticket + all the various other sports packages + PPVs, etc + lots of outlets to get that high.

If so, what do you expect? Sports are the main thing driving programming increases. It sure as hell ain't Pawn Stars and The Big Bang Theory.

Anybody still buying PPVs on DirecTV should have their heads examined , waaaay overpriced compared to Netflix, Amazon, Torrent, etc.


----------



## etexlady (Oct 22, 2007)

SledgeHammer said:


> Jesus... what kind of setups do you guys have where you are paying $200+ / mo just for DirecTV? A single TV setup with ZERO promos is $105ish with Preferred Xtra and extra outlets are, what, $7/mo now? Nobody has 10+ outlets! (except maybe Rich ). Even if you add all the movie channels, that can't add up to an extra $100+ a month.
> 
> You guys must be doing the top package + Sunday Ticket + all the various other sports packages + PPVs, etc + lots of outlets to get that high.
> 
> ...


I have the Premier package which includes all the premium movie channels. I have not once purchased a PPV movie in the eleven years I've had DirecTV. No Sunday Ticket. I have three televisions with one Genie, one mini and a HR 22 that I kept for "backup" when the Genie was installed. I do have the less expensive Protection Plan. I had a monthly $10 discount for 24 months which is near to or has already expired. They have not posted the upcoming bill so I cannot do any comparisons yet.


----------



## Delroy E Walleye (Jun 9, 2012)

Premier package, HD Fee, Advance DVR fee, Whole Home, RSN fee, E/W NY/LA DNS (grandfathered but monthly fee), HD Extra pack and six units + sales tax. No Sunday Ticket, protection plan or PPV. Tell me what you think I'm _supposed_ to be paying.



SledgeHammer said:


> Jesus... what kind of setups do you guys have where you are paying $200+ / mo just for DirecTV? A single TV setup with ZERO promos is $105ish with Preferred Xtra and extra outlets are, what, $7/mo now? Nobody has 10+ outlets! (except maybe Rich ). Even if you add all the movie channels, that can't add up to an extra $100+ a month.
> 
> You guys must be doing the top package + Sunday Ticket + all the various other sports packages + PPVs, etc + lots of outlets to get that high.
> 
> ...


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

etexlady said:


> I have the Premier package which includes all the premium movie channels. I have not once purchased a PPV movie in the eleven years I've had DirecTV. No Sunday Ticket. I have three televisions with one Genie, one mini and a HR 22 that I kept for "backup" when the Genie was installed. I do have the less expensive Protection Plan. I had a monthly $10 discount for 24 months which is near to or has already expired. They have not posted the upcoming bill so I cannot do any comparisons yet.


Ok, so that's 3 outlets... depending on your pricing structure, it's possible the first one is free... but that's like $20 just for the equipment.

There have been many discussions on the forums about the protection plan. Unless you have *owned* receivers (which is fairly rare), the cheaper protection plan is of no value to you as an account in good standing can generally have dish service charges waived and even new equipment prices can be waived in the one in a million chance that something breaks. Have you ever had to use the protection plan?

Maybe you should drop your package a bit? Even the promo pricing on the premiere is $90 a month! Netflix is going to get movies the same time that those channels do and Netflix is MUCH cheaper. Do you really watch all those channels?

A $10 discount on a ~$200 bill? That's pretty bad. On my single TV setup HR24 + HD + DVR, my non-discounted bill would be $105ish as I said above, and I'm normally paying in the $75 range. That is a ~$30 discount! Right now actually, I'm paying only $56/mo for the next year! That's like 50% off!

I would suggest re-evaluating dropping the protection plan, and maybe moving one package down. Even if you don't want to do that, call up retention and play "the game". You can certainly do better then -$10.


----------



## dualsub2006 (Aug 29, 2007)

inkahauts said:


> If you switch back and forth you'll have contracts.


No I won't, not if I switch between cable and telco.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

Delroy E Walleye said:


> Premier package, HD Fee, Advance DVR fee, Whole Home, RSN fee, E/W NY/LA DNS (grandfathered but monthly fee), HD Extra pack and six units + sales tax. No Sunday Ticket, protection plan or PPV. Tell me what you think I'm _supposed_ to be paying.


If you want every single channel under the sun + 6 outlets, well... LOL... what do you want me to tell you? LOL... like I told etexlady, why not go to Netflix and drop your package down? Are you getting a good discount at least?

If you moved down to ultimate, your savings would be substantial. Premier is just a very expensive package and they don't discount it a lot. Look at the promo pricing. Ultimate is half the price! 

Do you really watch stuff on the HD Extra pack? Fine if you do... but that's like The Hallmark channel for crying out loud .


----------



## dualsub2006 (Aug 29, 2007)

SledgeHammer said:


> Jesus... what kind of setups do you guys have where you are paying $200+ / mo just for DirecTV? A single TV setup with ZERO promos is $105ish with Preferred Xtra and extra outlets are, what, $7/mo now? Nobody has 10+ outlets! (except maybe Rich ). Even if you add all the movie channels, that can't add up to an extra $100+ a month.
> 
> You guys must be doing the top package + Sunday Ticket + all the various other sports packages + PPVs, etc + lots of outlets to get that high.
> 
> ...


I had the top package and 5 TV's, but I don't really see why you'd have such a reaction to how much money I spend for something like TV.

I can afford it, and though I never loved my bill amount I tolerated it. D* made me pay attention with their rate increase that hit just after my discounts expired. Once my bill crossed $200 my ears went up.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

dualsub2006 said:


> dualsub2006, on 20 Feb 2016 - 8:52 PM, said:
> 
> I had the top package and 5 TV's, but I don't really see why you'd have such a reaction to how much money I spend for something like TV.
> 
> ...


I don't care what you pay LOL... YOU do... you're in a thread complaining about your bill :sure: .


----------



## dualsub2006 (Aug 29, 2007)

SledgeHammer said:


> I don't care what you pay LOL... YOU do... you're in a thread complaining about your bill :sure: .


I didn't say that you cared, I said your reaction was a bit ridiculous to something that doesn't concern you.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

dualsub2006 said:


> dualsub2006, on 20 Feb 2016 - 8:57 PM, said:
> 
> I didn't say that you cared, I said your reaction was a bit ridiculous to something that doesn't concern you.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


I just asked you why your bill was so high out of curiousity. Relax. Again, you're in a thread about bills. If you don't want to discuss your bill, then umm... don't... .


----------



## dualsub2006 (Aug 29, 2007)

SledgeHammer said:


> I just asked you why your bill was so high out of curiousity. Relax. Again, you're in a thread about bills. If you don't want to discuss your bill, then umm... don't... .


I'm perfectly relaxed.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## HarleyD (Aug 31, 2006)

SledgeHammer said:


> Jesus... what kind of setups do you guys have where you are paying $200+ / mo just for DirecTV? A single TV setup with ZERO promos is $105ish with Preferred Xtra and extra outlets are, what, $7/mo now? Nobody has 10+ outlets! (except maybe Rich ). Even if you add all the movie channels, that can't add up to an extra $100+ a month.
> 
> You guys must be doing the top package + Sunday Ticket + all the various other sports packages + PPVs, etc + lots of outlets to get that high.
> 
> ...


My bill is in that $200 ballpark. Here's how it breaks down.


I have the XTRA package. $81.99/mo.

I also have all the premium movie channels. $53.99/mo.

The HD/DVR/Whole-Home charges. $23/mo.

I have an RSN fee. $3.51/mo.

Sales and communication fee taxes are just under $20.mo.

And the thing that makes D* my best alternative, I have five HD-DVRs. $28/mo. 
All told that's roughly $210/mo.

The multiple DVRs make D* a better choice for me because when I have priced other providers, they are often cheaper on the programming package but charge a fortune for multiple boxes. By the time I get an apples-to-apples comparison in programming AND equipment, I come out ahead with DirecTV.


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

HarleyD said:


> My bill is in that $200 ballpark. Here's how it breaks down.
> 
> 
> I have the XTRA package. $81.99/mo.
> ...


Wow. That bolded part is bad. I live in California and we don't have that. I remember seeing crawlers for a few states urging residents to fight that. What state are you in?

Do you mean the Preferred XTRA? That package is a "secret" one -- its in the same price ballpark that you are paying for your base package, but does away with the RSN fee because it drops a couple of sports channels. Or maybe its just RSN free in certain areas? I remember reading its RSN free nationwide though, but either way, that's only $3.50 .

Movie Channels -- same rule applies as above -- why not doing streaming or Netflix? Netflix is going to be like $15 or less for all you can eat. Both Netflix and Amazon already have 4K content where DirecTV doesn't except $20 PPVs.


----------



## ejbvt (Aug 14, 2011)

Why would anyone have all the premiums but not the premier package? 

Do you buy individual beers or a 6 pack? Because you are buying individuals for TV...


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

ejbvt said:


> ejbvt, on 21 Feb 2016 - 10:18 AM, said:
> 
> Why would anyone have all the premiums but not the premier package?
> 
> Do you buy individual beers or a 6 pack? Because you are buying individuals for TV...


Don't you get all the movie channels with Ultimate too? Premiere is just to add on all the crazy sports channels. Like if you want to root for your favorite Mongolian Lawn Dart team and such?


----------



## ejbvt (Aug 14, 2011)

SledgeHammer said:


> Don't you get all the movie channels with Ultimate too? Premiere is just to add on all the crazy sports channels. Like if you want to root for your favorite Mongolian Lawn Dart team and such?


Negative. Ultimate only has the Encore group, El Rey, and a bunch of pointless SD channels (cloo, Boomerang, Chiller). Premier has all the other premiums (HBO Cinemax Starz Showtime) and the Sports Pack (all regionals, which have a decent amount of college and minor league games, and select NHL game replays), all of the sports channels in the lower 600s that aren't in the other packages, and the ESPN College Extra channels that used to be Full Court/Game Plan, ch 788-800.

Edit: Ultimate also has The Movie Channel (e/w only).

That is the modern-equivalent of the package I have now. I signed up several years ago when there was a "free HD for life" promo, but the fine print won't allow me to drop down or I lose that promo. I would like to drop down a package now that NHL Network isn't only available in ultimate or premier. I just can't justify dropping down a package but paying like $2 more...


----------



## Christopher Gould (Jan 14, 2007)

I'd just like to point out Netflix don't even come close to the movies you get on the premium channels. Netflix rarely gets any new movies.


----------



## HarleyD (Aug 31, 2006)

SledgeHammer said:


> Wow. That bolded part is bad. I live in California and we don't have that. I remember seeing crawlers for a few states urging residents to fight that. What state are you in?
> 
> Do you mean the Preferred XTRA? That package is a "secret" one -- its in the same price ballpark that you are paying for your base package, but does away with the RSN fee because it drops a couple of sports channels. Or maybe its just RSN free in certain areas? I remember reading its RSN free nationwide though, but either way, that's only $3.50 .
> 
> Movie Channels -- same rule applies as above -- why not doing streaming or Netflix? Netflix is going to be like $15 or less for all you can eat. Both Netflix and Amazon already have 4K content where DirecTV doesn't except $20 PPVs.


Florida. While we don't have State or Municipal Income Tax, we do have a bevy of other taxes. And also, that tax amount will go up because I took it from my January bill before the rate hikes.

Other Charges, Adjustments & Taxes Taxes
9. Sales Tax 3.36 
10. Communications Service Tax 15.73 
SUBTOTAL 19.09

Netflix? I hear they're getting Ghostbusters 2 this month.

Actually I have Netflix, Amazon Prime and Hulu. The only stuff I watch much on Netflix are things like Bob and David and Trailer Park Boys. I did binge my way through Sons Of Anarchy last fall My wife has become interested in Orange is The New Black.

The streaming Prime video is just a byproduct. I got a Prime membership for the free 2-day shipping...period.

And Hulu is our backstop for shows that we didn't record or the recording failed or whatever. It does not get used much.

So am I paying a lot for programming? Well, yes. But it is also the lion's share of our entertainment. We are homebodies. Don't go out much...or for very long. Our barhopping, Bike Nights and general partying are behind us. Been there. Done that. It hasn't been our party for a few years now and that's fine.

Instead of spending hundreds of dollars a month on those things we have invested in our home and home entertainment.



ejbvt said:


> Why would anyone have all the premiums but not the premier package?
> 
> Do you buy individual beers or a 6 pack? Because you are buying individuals for TV...


Because it's cheaper.

Premier is $144.99/mo

XTRA ($81.99/mo) plus all the movie channels ($53.99/mo) comes to $135.98/mo.

If I was also buying the sports pack, then Premier would be cheaper (albeit not by very much). But with the programming I get it is not.


----------



## paranoia (Jun 13, 2014)

HarleyD said:


> Florida. While we don't have State or Municipal Income Tax, we do have a bevy of other taxes. And also, that tax amount will go up because I took it from my January bill before the rate hikes.
> 
> Other Charges, Adjustments & Taxes Taxes
> 9. Sales Tax 3.36
> ...


I had the a different package then premier and I slowly started adding the premium channels one or two every month or so, and when I got the last one to add and they automatically kicked me up to premier saying if I had all the movie channels I would have to have premier package.


----------



## HarleyD (Aug 31, 2006)

I would suppose that if I added Sports Pack they would likely do the same to (for?) me.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Barcthespark said:


> That really sucks. There is no excuse for a part-time HD sports channel in 2016.


I think the problem is that in Ohio there is both Fox Sports Ohio and Fox Sports Cincinnati. It wasn't that long ago that even some Reds games weren't in HD in Cincinnati because of a Cavs game on FSO, they apparently didn't have the capability to do both in HD even though they were separate channels and different markets.


----------



## SledgeHammer (Dec 28, 2007)

*shrug*... I watch a lot of movies, and I cannot justify spending $54/mo on crappy movie channels. HBO is really the only one of the bunch that has timely new releases and even those are few and far between. During the free preview this weekend, I specifically did a 72 hour hour by hour search and couldn't find a single thing I wanted to watch LOL. I would say as of today, I have 9 movies active on my to do list. Just waiting for them to show up on "cheaper sources" .


----------



## FLWingNut (Nov 19, 2005)

I've been with D since '98 and for the first time I'm starting to rethink it. My bill without the $15 a month in discounts, is about $135 a month. Plus I'm paying for Center Ice. I'm starting to consider NHL.tv for next year, maybe going with OTA/TiVo setup and supplement with Hulu and/or Netflix. I said $100 was my break point but I stayed for hockey. I've got three HD DVRs and the PP, Choice Extra Classic grandfathered in. As soon as hockey is done, I'm going to put together a list of what we actually watch and see where the best place is to get it. It getting out of control.


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## Ozam (Feb 27, 2008)

I've been with Direct since 1995 and I KNEW the moment the ATT closed on the transaction it was the beginning of the end (I have U-verse for phone and internet and their customer service is flat out horrific.) I loved the old Directv, but unfortunately that company is gone..... 

For years, my Directv bill, with discounts, ranged from $100 - 120 per month. Sure it was it a pain having to constantly call for discounts but the friendly agents always suggested to do so. Enter ATT.......the bill has quickly creeped to $170 per month. 

Now, despite being out of contract, the new ATT agents simply say there are no discounts available. I have put in my cancellation for March 10 and if the do not contact me with a reasonable solution I am gone ( I do not expect a call). 

I'm not jumping up in down about switching to Dish or Comcast but the $ difference is significant. I also plan on cancelling U-verse so I am an ATT-free consumer.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Ozam said:


> For years, my Directv bill, with discounts, ranged from $100 - 120 per month. Sure it was it a pain having to constantly call for discounts but the friendly agents always suggested to do so. Enter ATT.......the bill has quickly creeped to $170 per month.


In seven months your bill has gone up $50-$70 per month? Something else is going on unrelated to AT&T's acquisition of DIRECTV back in July.


----------



## Ozam (Feb 27, 2008)

trh said:


> In seven months your bill has gone up $50-$70 per month? Something else is going on unrelated to AT&T's acquisition of DIRECTV back in July.


Nope..nothing has changed...exact same programming and DVR count.....just discounts and promotions dropping off permanently! Bill is currently $164.60 to be exact. Prior to the ATT announcement it was NEVER more than $120 total with discounts and usually less.

I'm two weeks about from being done.....oh well.


----------



## HarleyD (Aug 31, 2006)

So it's not so much that the bill has gone up as the freebies have dried up.


----------



## Ozam (Feb 27, 2008)

HarleyD said:


> So it's not so much that the bill has gone up as the freebies have dried up.


Exactly.....but that was the way the game was played for at least five years....their rules, not mine. With this new reality (ATT's world), I have not choice but to shop around. I love Directv but DISH and Comcast aren't so different. I priced out Comcast compared to my combined Directv/Uverse pricing and it is $700 per year less with internet speeds 10x faster.


----------



## HarleyD (Aug 31, 2006)

Ozam said:


> Exactly.....but that was the way the game was played for at least five years....their rules, not mine. With this new reality (ATT's world), I have not choice but to shop around. I love Directv but DISH and Comcast aren't so different. I priced out Comcast compared to my combined Directv/Uverse pricing and it is $700 per year less with internet speeds 10x faster.


You gotta' do what you gotta' do. No argument here.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Ozam said:


> Exactly.....but that was the way the game was played for at least five years....their rules, not mine. With this new reality (ATT's world), I have not choice but to shop around. I love Directv but DISH and Comcast aren't so different. I priced out Comcast compared to my combined Directv/Uverse pricing and it is $700 per year less with internet speeds 10x faster.


Did they not mention to call back next month and see what available. Seems they reset people's eligibility for discounts quarterly these days so may have to wait till April. Either way I find it amazing how upset people get when they aren't given massive discounts constantly and are told you have to wait a month or two before you can get more. The discounts you had where very large.

But do as you need. I hope you have a good alternative. I personally would suggest putting your account on hold while you see if you like another service.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Ozam said:


> Exactly.....but that was the way the game was played for at least five years....their rules, not mine. With this new reality (ATT's world), I have not choice but to shop around. I love Directv but DISH and Comcast aren't so different. I priced out Comcast compared to my combined Directv/Uverse pricing and it is $700 per year less with internet speeds 10x faster.


That is why I switched to Comcast several years ago. Even today, after all Comcasts discounts have expired, its cheaper and has more of the sports channels I watch included in their lower priced package. If you plan to stay a while there, its cost effective to get a Tivo, and some Tivo minis, than it is to pay the high Comcast DVR fee and additional outlet charges.


----------



## energyx (Aug 8, 2011)

$5 base package increase, $1.50 for 3x receivers, $1.49 increase in Regional Sports BS, oh and a $.40 pro-rate back to 2/1 for the receiver increase. Total of almost $9. I really regret not purchasing the Tivo w/ Lifetime for $300 last fall. Traditional TV service is going to kill itself quickly at this rate. And yes, I know it's optional and I can cancel, but they need to wake up and realize this rate of increase in not sustainable.

Billing Period: 01/24/16 to 02/23/16

1. ULTIMATE 86.99
SUBTOTAL 86.99
DIRECTV Equipment Services
2. Watch DIRECTV on Multiple TVs 19.50
4 TVs at $6.50 each; Save $6.50 off 1st TV 
3. Advanced Receiver Service - HD 0.00
$10 off HD Access with Auto Bill Pay 
4. Advanced Receiver Service - DVR 10.00
5. DIRECTV Whole-Home DVR Service 3.00
SUBTOTAL 32.50
Other Discounts
6. Save $10 for 12 months (5 of 12) -10.00
7. Save $10 for 12 months (5 of 12) -10.00
8. Save $30 for 12 months (5 of 12) -30.00
9. Save $5 for 6 months (5 of 6) -5.00
SUBTOTAL -55.00
Other Charges, Adjustments & Taxes
10. Regional Sports Fee 2.14
Taxes
11. Sales Tax 4.58
SUBTOTAL 6.72
Total Amount Due 71.21
Payment charged on 01/25/16 - VISA *-71.21*

Billing Period: 02/24/16 to 03/23/16
DIRECTV Channels
1. ULTIMATE 91.99
2. DIRECTV HD EXTRA PACK 0.00
$0 rolls to $4.99 on 05/01 
SUBTOTAL 91.99
DIRECTV Equipment Services
3. Watch DIRECTV on Multiple TVs 21.00
4 TVs at $7 each; Save $7 off 1st TV 
4. Advanced Receiver Service - HD 0.00
$10 off HD Access with Auto Bill Pay 
5. Advanced Receiver Service - DVR 10.00
6. DIRECTV Whole-Home DVR Service 3.00
SUBTOTAL 34.00
Activity Since Last Bill
Partial Month Charges/Credits
7. Watch DIRECTV on One or More TVs 0.40
Charged from 01/31 to 02/23 
SUBTOTAL 0.40
Other Discounts
8. Save $10 for 12 months (6 of 12) -10.00
9. Save $10 for 12 months (6 of 12) -10.00
10. Save $30 for 12 months (6 of 12) -30.00
11. Save $5 for 6 months (6 of 6) -5.00
SUBTOTAL -55.00
Other Charges, Adjustments & Taxes
12. Regional Sports Fee 3.63
Taxes
13. Sales Tax 5.13
SUBTOTAL 8.76
Total Amount Due 80.15
Payment charged on 02/25/16 - VISA *-80.15*


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Wait till they start really increasing the streaming rates to bring those in line with with traditional delivery to keep their overall profit balanced.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

I can't complain, because when I called to discuss the high cost of NFL ST, last fall, they gave me NFL ST Max for free. Then gave me a $38/mo credit for 12 months. Although the increase with tax was over $8/mo this year. Which is kind of steep compared to prior years.


----------



## ridernyc (Aug 27, 2013)

My bill hit $139.79 this month. That's for It think it was Extra Classic and I have two TVs.

That's just an absurd monthly fee for mediocre TV channels. The channels also look terrible. Anyone know what is up with El Ray it looks like it's being cropped multiple times and parts of the picture are cut off, wasn't like that before. 

Called up and they changed my package and the bill has dropped.

They offered me 3 free months of a premium channel I flat out told if I wanted a premium channel i would subscribe through Roku and get better service. 

I looked and my bill has increased $15 over the past two years. I get that it's natural for prices to increase but they also need to realize they are pushing the boundaries of what people are willing to pay for TV, plus new avenues for getting content are opening constantly.


----------



## Brian Hanasky (Feb 22, 2008)

I love how they still charge $10 each month for HD. At least they aren't charging for color TV.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

inkahauts said:


> Wait till they start really increasing the streaming rates to bring those in line with with traditional delivery to keep their overall profit balanced.


You mean like the letter I just got from Comcast? 300GB usage cap now if effect. Go over, its $10 for each 50GB, -or- I can pay an extra $35/mo on TOP of the current internet bill, for Unlimited usage...oh, and if you drop their TV package, they add another $15/mo for internet service. Add it all together, to drop cable and go internet streaming only would cost $65/mo for 300GB capped plan, or $100/mo for unlimited. They are gonna get their money either way.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Exactly.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

Davenlr said:


> You mean like the letter I just got from Comcast? 300GB usage cap now if effect. Go over, its $10 for each 50GB, -or- I can pay an extra $35/mo on TOP of the current internet bill, for Unlimited usage...oh, and if you drop their TV package, they add another $15/mo for internet service. Add it all together, to drop cable and go internet streaming only would cost $65/mo for 300GB capped plan, or $100/mo for unlimited. They are gonna get their money either way.


This is what I fear with our Comcast. What area are you in that Comcast has started to enforce the caps?


----------



## jserio (Jan 5, 2010)

Ozam said:


> I've been with Direct since 1995 and I KNEW the moment the ATT closed on the transaction it was the beginning of the end (I have U-verse for phone and internet and their customer service is flat out horrific.) I loved the old Directv, but unfortunately that company is gone.....
> 
> For years, my Directv bill, with discounts, ranged from $100 - 120 per month. Sure it was it a pain having to constantly call for discounts but the friendly agents always suggested to do so. Enter ATT.......the bill has quickly creeped to $170 per month.
> 
> ...


Did they ever call you back with an offer? How did this work out? We are in the exact same boat.

We've been with DTV since 2000 and have had the Premier package the entire time. With discounts the bill was around $110 but last October we called to see if we could get any new discounts and were told to call in January when the $5/off expired. We call in February and get nothing. Our March bill is $176 (3 TVs, 1 Genie, whole home). We put in our notice to cancel at the end of this billing period. We decided to play the 2yr swap game. DISH comes out to $125/month for what we need and even with the ETF from DTV we will save $1000 over the course of 2 years. If we decide to pay for HBO and SHO, the savings would still be $500.

DTV used to have great service (and they still do) but their reps have probably been told not to be as generous with discounts as they used to be.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

Just for info if you actually do make the switch to Dish, HBO is $10/month everyday price and has been at that rate for quite a bit of time. SHO is $15 but usually there is a 1/2 price f/6 month deal going on.


Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## lokar (Oct 8, 2006)

I think I'm cancelling too. I have been a part time subscriber for the last two years but if I read their website right, it would cost $95 a month after HD and DVR fees to get the minimum package that has NBCSN for the NHL playoffs. I'd swear that figure was $80 last year. I have been getting by just fine with streaming services and OTA but there doesn't seem to be a way yet to watch the NHL playoffs with streaming. Their price is ridiculous for what is basically one channel I want and so for the first time since 1992, it looks like I won't be receiving the NHL playoffs at my house this year. Can anyone confirm that price?


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

lokar said:


> I think I'm cancelling too. I have been a part time subscriber for the last two years but if I read their website right, it would cost $95 a month after HD and DVR fees to get the minimum package that has NBCSN for the NHL playoffs. I'd swear that figure was $80 last year. I have been getting by just fine with streaming services and OTA but there doesn't seem to be a way yet to watch the NHL playoffs with streaming. Their price is ridiculous for what is basically one channel I want and so for the first time since 1992, it looks like I won't be receiving the NHL playoffs at my house this year. Can anyone confirm that price?


NBCSN and the NFL network are available on a bunch of providers. Not sure what the charges are, but watching the NHL playoffs isn't restricted to DIRECTV.


----------



## jserio (Jan 5, 2010)

lparsons21 said:


> Just for info if you actually do make the switch to Dish, HBO is $10/month everyday price and has been at that rate for quite a bit of time. SHO is $15 but usually there is a 1/2 price f/6 month deal going on.
> 
> Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


Is this some unadvertised price? Because, on the DISH site, it shows $15 each for HBO and SHO. The rep did say that they often have deals on it but could not make any guarantees.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

It is a little odd. on the site they do show prices as you indicate, but they've been advertising it for quite awhile on TV, I think as an inserted ad but am not sure. And yeah, deals come an go as we all know.


Sent from my iPad Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

When a subscriber who does not have HBO logs in to the DISH website (to pay a bill or review programming selections) the $10 HBO price is offered.


----------

